# What to blend with?



## bowhunter32 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have, over a year old already bulk aging a 5 gallon, and 3 gallon of mixed 50/50 merlot/cab sauv. I'm not much of a dry wine person, I make mostly sweet fruit wine. I will probably bottle the 3 gallon batch as is, but I would like to play with the 5 gallons. Has anybody mixed some fruit wine into their cab or merlot? I have a very large variety of fruit wines to choose from. what has worked or not worked for you? I was thinking maybe a bottle of concord grape wine and a bottle of mixed berry? Any experiences shared are appreciated! thank you


----------



## salcoco (Feb 25, 2019)

do bench trials with samples and you can come up with blends. take a look at the characteristics for cab sauv and find wines that would complement these flavors.


----------

